
What is a kubelet? - luu
http://kamalmarhubi.com/blog/2015/08/27/what-even-is-a-kubelet/
======
andrelaszlo
OT: Non-native English speaker here. The form "what even is X" sounds
completely bizarre to me. Can anybody explain the grammar or history of this?

I noticed that the title was edited on the HN post (original title: "What even
is a kubelet?"), but not the original article. This seems to go against the
"please use the original title" guideline? Are people annoyed by this phrase?

~~~
executesorder66
It's not proper English.

The grammar is purposefully incorrect as a way of emphasising that you have
"no idea what it is".

I'm not sure how it's supposed to emphasize it, but I have noticed that many
people use incorrect grammar as a funny way to emphasize their point.

~~~
TeMPOraL
It works up until the incorrect grammar becomes the correct grammar, because
language evolution.

~~~
bshimmin
For any non-English speakers, there's a subtle joke here: really you should
say "because of <noun>" or "because <noun verb>" (or any grammatically valid
clause), so in this case it ought to be "because of language evolution" or
"because language evolves".

The "because <noun>" construct is a fairly recent thing, I think. The Atlantic
"goes long" on it here:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/11/englis...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/11/english-
has-a-new-preposition-because-internet/281601/)

------
gizzlon
Cool, I'm just starting to play with Kubernetes myself.

I like the idea of a pod; some containers should run on the same machine and
be "more connected" than others.

Here's a couple of useful videos I've found:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwBdNXt6wO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwBdNXt6wO4)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA8XNVPZM2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA8XNVPZM2w)

~~~
kalmar
Thanks for those links. I'll definitely watch the first one to get an idea for
organising the later posts.

And yeah, pods are a great idea. I came across mtail [0], an awk-like language
for tailing logs and turning them into metrics. Putting that in a pod with
uninstrumented serving components will be fun!

[0] [https://github.com/google/mtail](https://github.com/google/mtail)

------
fidget
I like how rkt moves the concept of the pod down the stack into the execution
layer

~~~
bkeroack
Any pointers to some good docs? I'd love to start playing with rkt but I have
no idea where to even start.

~~~
kalmar
The really easy part is it can happily run Docker containers:

    
    
        $ sudo bin/rkt --insecure-skip-verify run --interactive docker://busybox
        rkt: fetching image from docker://busybox
        Downloading cf2616975b4a: [====================================] 32 B/32 B
        Downloading 6ce2e90b0bc7: [====================================] 1.15 MB/1.15 MB
        Downloading 8c2e06607696: [====================================] 32 B/32 B
        2015/08/28 12:15:24 Preparing stage1
        2015/08/28 12:15:25 Writing image manifest
        2015/08/28 12:15:25 Loading image sha512-9d710100ce6769569b12a39100318bfed5b6b98115ee6315b724c11658db3751
        2015/08/28 12:15:25 Writing pod manifest
        2015/08/28 12:15:25 Setting up stage1
        2015/08/28 12:15:25 Wrote filesystem to /var/lib/rkt/pods/run/e3cbf309-5f03-4ce4-b098-597b5ec3e040
        2015/08/28 12:15:25 Pivoting to filesystem /var/lib/rkt/pods/run/e3cbf309-5f03-4ce4-b098-597b5ec3e040
        2015/08/28 12:15:25 Execing /init
        / # ls -l $(which ls)
        lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root             7 May 22  2014 /bin/ls -> busybox
        / # exit
        Sending SIGTERM to remaining processes...
        Sending SIGKILL to remaining processes...
        Halting system.
    

The `--insecure-skip-verify` is to disable the GPG verification that rkt does
for its native ACI container format. Beyond that, take a look at `rkt help
run` and poke around.

------
phunkystuff
So I know a lot of places are doing these 'cluster' type container stuff.

Would anyone be able to clarify the differences between them all and the
benefits of each?

~~~
kalmar
Could you give some examples of places you mean?

